# Frozen Charlotte Dolls



## debodun (May 28, 2017)

It sounds like a dessert, but they are actually vintage dolls made of unglazed porcelain (bisque). The smaller one is complete and has cold-painted (raw paint, not fired on) highlights. The larger one is missing its arms - some had movable parts attached with rubber bands. Both are marked "MADE IN JAPAN" on the backs. I think my dad dug these up when he was digging for bottles which was his hobby in the early 1970s.


----------

